# bostin loyds team 3cc pre workout



## bvs

Holy hell that's one crazy ingredients list!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Dudes a homo


----------



## SuperBane




----------



## Yaya

I agree he is a homo

However, he is a big fuk right now.

Would I drink with him? No

Would I be that big if I abused that much gear? Yes

Either way... he is big


----------



## IronSoul

Ephedra, caffeine, an 1,3 dmaa? Someone's trying to die


----------



## bvs

IronSoul said:


> Ephedra, caffeine, an 1,3 dmaa? Someone's trying to die


the 400mg of caffeine on its own would have me crazy like a crack head


----------



## IronSoul

bvs said:


> the 400mg of caffeine on its own would have me crazy like a crack head



Yeah exactly dude, I'm very cautious with caffeine anymore. I used to abuse it to make it through long work days and little sleep.


----------



## NbleSavage

IronSoul said:


> Ephedra, caffeine, an 1,3 dmaa? Someone's trying to die



It really almost seems that he is hell-bent in his own destruction. When he goes, I hope he doesn't give the media yet another steroid horror story considering how much of an abuser he is (was).


----------



## shenky

Does someone have a pic of current him ? Last pic I saw of him he just looked fat


----------



## Beedeezy

Seems gtg!


----------



## AlphaD

NbleSavage said:


> It really almost seems that he is hell-bent in his own destruction. When he goes, I hope he doesn't give the media yet another steroid horror story considering how much of an abuser he is (was).



Yea that is what i was thinking too.    Just another douchebag overindulging and when he checks out, everyone will demonize the Steroids.  Note to the newbs....this is NOT  responsible safe usuage.


----------



## Beedeezy

AlphaD said:


> Yea that is what i was thinking too.    Just another douchebag overindulging and when he checks out, everyone will demonize the Steroids.  Note to the newbs....this is NOT  responsible safe usuage.



None of that ****tards usage is safe. He the guy that keeps PED's in the shadows because he wants to go full potato.


----------



## Mrs.IH88

Seems like a tool


----------



## Maijah

He is a human Guinea pig and does not give a fawk about his own health/well being, never mind anyone else's.


----------



## Mrs.IH88

It'll be another zyzz tragedy.


----------



## TheLupinator

Guy is a homo. didn't even look at the list of ingredients BUT unless you already have some serious heart/bp problems, ephedrine and caffeine isn't gonna kill you - not even long term


----------



## AlphaD

Mrs.IH88 said:


> It'll be another zyzz tragedy.



Some call that a tragedy, and some my call that a blessing.......just saying.


----------



## Beedeezy

Yaya said:


> I agree he is a homo
> 
> However, he is a big fuk right now.
> 
> Would I drink with him? No
> 
> Would I be that big if I abused that much gear? Yes
> 
> Either way... he is big



Just watched his contra prep video for shits and giggles. How. In. The. **** does he even afford all that gear. Holy shit!


----------



## bvs

tried some of this before back on friday. shit is insanely good, crazy focus and i was talking at double speed all night but had an epic workout


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

shenky said:


> Does someone have a pic of current him ? Last pic I saw of him he just looked fat


I agree. He reminded me of a pregnant lesbian last time I seen him. Im curious to see a current pic too


----------



## ebfz

Here you go guys


----------



## Beedeezy

Does some scary stuff with his supplements but dude looks good, can't take that from him.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Zyzz had an unknown preexisting heart defect..I heard he also did hella coke and w.e else..I'm guessing he simply went way to hard on drugs + the gear and BP. Died on vacation in thailand. But yeah B.Loyd gives zero ****s he doesn't get it yet. We'll see what happens tho, maybe he'll lift will he's 80..



Mrs.IH88 said:


> It'll be another zyzz tragedy.


----------



## goodfella

See he just came out with a newer one "Freak Juice!" Shud get you guys JACKED!


----------



## Bro Bundy

kids jacked ..he did what he had to do ..do i think hes a douche yes


----------

